# Is this warped foundation ruined



## ramdino (Jan 26, 2013)

This was some foundation that never got drawn out and warped in the box. Is it junk or will they still draw it out without getting all cross combed on me?


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I've had a couple that looked worse than that. lol 

If you set it between two frames in the spring that are nice and straight the bees will draw it out. 
However, if it is bowed from side to side in the frame they will only draw out to the point it isn't messing with bee space.
With that said, it may pay you to get some standard frame wire, drill a few holes in the end bars, and tightly wire it to pull it back into position where it is needed. That way you have no worries.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Cut two boards too fit inside the frame. Warm the wax with a heat gun or hair blower. Press it between the boards with newspaper between the wax and boards. At least it sounds good in theory.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

I think odfrank is onto it, but I would use either wax paper or the paper that comes on either side of the foundation. Heat and press. Should straighten it out.

That's what I would do.

And I too have used foundation that looked worse than that and the girls drew it out.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

Cross wire and embed the wires and it will be fine. Minor warping between the wires is OK, but you need to flatten out the bend from top to bottom.

Peter


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

It may just be the picture ... but it looks like some of the wires are bowed out at different directions at the bottom bar (too tight). Might not hurt to snip those wires just above the bottom bar and see if that might eliminate some of the bowing. With the tension relieved, it may be fairly easy to warm up the wax a little bit and flatten the foundation out.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Mike Gillmore said:


> It may just be the picture ... but it looks like some of the wires are bowed out at different directions at the bottom bar (too tight). Might not hurt to snip those wires just above the bottom bar and see if that might eliminate some of the bowing. With the tension relieved, it may be fairly easy to warm up the wax a little bit and flatten the foundation out.


I agree; I think the foundation is a bit too tall for the frame. Remember it is going to heat up and expand even more once the bees warm it up. I have had batches of foundation that I had to trim some vertical wires and some where every wire had to be snipped a bit and even some wax shortened to go freely into grooved top and bottom bars.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks to me like the foundation was designed for wedge top frames and was installed in grooved top and bottom. My number one bone head trick has always been ending up with frames that don't match the foundation I want to use. What a pain.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Vance G said:


> Looks to me like the foundation was designed for wedge top frames and was installed in grooved top and bottom. My number one bone head trick has always been ending up with frames that don't match the foundation I want to use. What a pain.


Right you are! Foundation should be hung, not stand on its toes. I have some odd frames that I played with to do cut cell queen raising. It had no wiring at all so to hang it in groove top frames I had to pour hot wax into the top groove to hold it up till the bees attached the sides.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

We need something to argue about as we sit around with little to do from Christmas past New Years.

>Looks to me like the foundation was designed for wedge top frames and was installed in grooved top and bottom.

I don't agree. The vertical wires look straight to me. I think the wax warped due to heat fluctuations.

>Right you are! Foundation should be hung, not stand on its toes.

I don't agree. I have been installing free standing verical wired foundation in GTB and GBB for decades.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

odfrank said:


> We need something to argue about as we sit around with little to do from Christmas past New Years.


Keeps us out of trouble. 




odfrank said:


> I don't agree. The vertical wires look straight to me. I think the wax warped due to heat fluctuations.


I guess I need to schedule an eye exam and get a new pair of glasses.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Mike odfrank is closer to the equator so he has a different point of view than us Northerners! Big difference in the magnetic flux lines and the effect on wired foundation too! 

I have had some squirrelly batches of wired foundation and others that you could have probably put to work as if it were plastic.


----------



## pmshoney (Dec 30, 2014)

the magnetic flux lines don't mess with my plastic foundation lol and when my brother bangs frames they don't fall apart.


----------



## ramdino (Jan 26, 2013)

To dispel any eye sight issues or flux capacity issues, the foundation was correct for the frame. The frame was the cleat type on the top bar with an opening on the bottom bar so the longer foundation could pass through it required. I think it just warped from the heat with no bees in it to cool the box. Theses frames were in a swarm lure box.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Because I am renewing old frames, I was short of full boxes of drawn comb for my bait hives. I put in half wax foundation and also had warping problems. I also felt the lack of all drawn combs lowered my success rate. I had some bait swarms that did a bad job of drawing out the combs.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

When I get them I toss them is the solar wax melter and it get burned as candles


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

If it was mine I would either melt it down or trade as-is to a supplier for some wax coated Plasticell. Brood combs are the foundation of your hive and there's no sense taking a greater chance of getting bad ones not drawn out properly.


----------

